# No More Krill ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

been looking all over for krill, finally found out well from what i was told at 1 lfs krill is now banned , anyone know how true that is? and does anyone know of anywhere where i can get the frozen ones?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Why would they ban krill? did the lfs tell you why? Krills are all over my lfs and chain stores and can easily order from online stores.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Krill is like crack to our piranha that's why they banned it.I caught one of my juvenile rbp selling krill down by the babies the other day. Seriously all the stores around me have it. Idk how or why they would ban krill. Sounds like a lazy Lfs to me that doesn't want to order you some.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You can get bay shrimp from the seafood department in grocery stores... or I prefer raw shrimp either cut into pieces or thrown in whole so they can tear 'em apart.

It's my belief that raw is better... the krill at the lfs has been cooked to give it the orangeish color.
(All shrimp [which krill is a type of shrimp] turns orangeish when subjected to heat.)

_"Let it thaw and feed it raw."_

(I just made that up.)


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> You can get bay shrimp from the seafood department in grocery stores... or I prefer raw shrimp either cut into pieces or thrown in whole so they can tear 'em apart.
> 
> It's my belief that raw is better... the krill at the lfs has been cooked to give it the orangeish color.
> (All shrimp [which krill is a type of shrimp] turns orangeish when subjected to heat.)
> ...


True!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

iight cool cool , i went to big al's in mississaga they have them in the little square cubes but way over priced it was 2 other lfs that told me they were banned now tho , yea i usually feed them raw shrimp with the shell on but they did love the krill oh well looks like shrips on the menu for a while lol and fish


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Seems as though krill fishing was banned last year to save it for the whales. My LFS here in guelph also said that krill was banned so there must be truth to what you heard.


----------

